# Seriously, who steals a pregnant woman's food?!



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

While I was pregnant, someone decided to steal my sandwich out of the breakroom fridge.

Here's what I did:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha, you should have mentioned something about making _two_ people go hungry.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 12, 2012)

Rampage!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

It was a club sandwich, btw. Turkey, ham, and the thickest most greasiest bacon ever.

Pretty sure it was the guy I saw in the parking lot clipping his toenails that very same morning... *shudder*


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL I am sure it made the woman feel good to write that, but probably wont deter the person.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

That woman was ME! lol


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

...and yes, it did make me feel good.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL Jess, if it makes you feel better my mother used to write on food containers in the same manner to keep me from eating everything.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe the thief was trying to save you from Listeria. You shouldn't eat cold lunch meat when you are pregnant.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

Hahaha. Nice!

Luckily I don't have to worry about this anymore because A. I gave birth and B. We changed warehouses (and that guy worked for a different company still located @ old warehouse).

The whole time I was pregnant, my boyfriend would check with me before he ate something. I had some fruit leather things that he was very hesitant to ask about, but it cracked me up.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Maybe the thief was trying to save you from Listeria. You shouldn't eat cold lunch meat when you are pregnant.



So everyone on my birth board forum said. I also ate sushi. And had wine/beer in the last trimester.

Guess what? I have a healthy, beautiful, perfect little girl.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 12, 2012)

It's rare but can happen. My niece was born with Listeriosis. She died 3 weeks later. When I was pregnant my husband was a food nazi. I think I definitely have a certain view of it because it hit so close to home.


----------



## Redbaron (Jan 12, 2012)

congratulations on the little girl (another great photography subject!) - hope the theif choked. (FWIW we have a serial offender at work who "grazes" through the fridges at various locations throughout our workplace, and when he's on we often leave post it notes saying, "It's not yours TED" or similar).


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

CCericola said:


> It's rare but can happen. My niece was born with Listeriosis. She died 3 weeks later. When I was pregnant my husband was a food nazi. I think I definitely have a certain view of it because it hit so close to home.



Ah, understandable.

Sorry if I was a little quick on the trigger... I had a flash back to the preggo-lympics that inherently come with the birth boards on another site.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh don't I know it. My husband used to take my laptop away on a regular basis. The internet is a scary place when you are pregnant and the forums can be the scariest!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow...you must work with some real low-lifes...


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 12, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Oh don't I know it. My husband used to take my laptop away on a regular basis. The internet is a scary place when you are pregnant and the forums can be the scariest!



You don't happen to be a DWIL'er do you?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL.  You should post it here:
PassiveAggressiveNotes.com


----------



## mommy-medic (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol! At work stealing food is one of the cardinal sins, but it still happens on occassion.

The guys got tired of it and made "beef stew" out of dog food (the chunky canned kind in gravy) and adding some peas. They left a note very clearly asking that it not be touched. They got the last laugh when it had vanished the next shift. 

Mwahahahha!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 13, 2012)

That's awesome!!! Mommy medic, you're not on BabyCenter, are you? There's someone with the same screen name.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 13, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Oh don't I know it. My husband used to take my laptop away on a regular basis. The internet is a scary place when you are pregnant and the forums can be the scariest!
> ...



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL sorry. I thought (with your familiarity with birth boards) that you might be a member of a Dealing With The Inlaws forum on another site.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 13, 2012)

Reminds me of a story similar to yours.  Except this time the person that was constantly having their lunch eaten wrote a note that said "To whom it may concern, please do not eat my sandwich like you have done every day this week.  Today I licked it."  At lunch time the sandwich was still there.  Except this time there was a new note attached that simply said "So did I".


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2012)

DWIL...I thought that meant Driving With Intoxicating Liquor, or Dealing With Internet LIFE, or Divorced Window In-search of Love...


----------



## Tiberius47 (Jan 13, 2012)

You should have said that the food contained hormone additives for you because of your pregnancy and that anyone who ate it should seek immediate medical advice.


----------

